# Size of Thread on Oil Filter Housing - RB26



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Is it

a) 3/4 x 16UNF

or 

b) M20 x P1.5

Need to know so I can order the right adapter plate and relocation base for my cooler kit.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

it's 3/4 x 16 unf mate ..:thumbsup:


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

miragev said:


> it's 3/4 x 16 unf mate ..:thumbsup:


Thanks mate.


----------



## ukracer (Jul 20, 2020)

miragev said:


> it's 3/4 x 16 unf mate ..👍


Don't suppose anyone knows the correct dimensions for the oil tree print in the centre where it bolts to the block.
I know the ID is 20mm but I need to know the OD and section sizes please??


----------

